# Yoder vs Lang



## strengthcoach7 (Jun 28, 2015)

Anyone have an opinion on Lang smokers vs Yoder smokers. I like them both, but I want to see if anyone has any preference one over the other or any experience using one or the other. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gary s (Jun 28, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome from a Sunny and hot day in East Texas and the best forum on the internet, Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything. Glad you joined up.*

*Gary*


----------



## icyhot (Jun 28, 2015)

Can't say for sure about the yoder, but my Lang is the best smoker I've ever owned,and would buy another one in a heartbeat


----------

